# Prewar Monark progress



## falconer (Dec 4, 2022)

Had a thread going on this bike. Was looking for a chain guard, finally found one a few months ago. Had incorrect front bracket which I knew, no big deal, easy mod. Was wrong color too, had to match. Turned out ok


----------

